# canopy spring tension



## Van Fink (Aug 18, 2010)

Anybody have any experience adjusting the spring on their canopy? Had a new canopy put on early last spring & have not been able get it all the way out since. The wife likes to hang her lights in the little holes & I can't seem to get it to roll out that far. Van


----------

